# Busy Green Bee Franchise



## Claragh (12 Mar 2009)

Anybody looked into the Busy Green Bee franchise?

I would be interested in people's thoughts.


----------



## contemporary (13 Mar 2009)

I believe the recycled materials market has dried up...

[broken link removed]


----------



## PAUL2020 (23 Mar 2009)

Claragh said:


> Anybody looked into the Busy Green Bee franchise?
> 
> I would be interested in people's thoughts.


 

as a householder I have recently signed up for the busygreenbee service. I think it's a fantastic service because i will be receiving my free bin which allows me to sort out all my recycables right out side my back door. everything goes into the different compartments. from a householders point of view it will make everything easier. i have also been informed that they will also be collecting the general waste but this makes no odds to me because my general waste just consists of food and ashes and for that i use a composite bin and spread the ashes onto my lawn. all my tin, plastic, glass, cans, tetra packs and paper can go into my new bin. its great.

i don't have any information about the franchise but i would say the majority of people will sign up for this becuase it is allot cheaper as well. i think it goign to be big.


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Mar 2009)

PAUL2020, that reads like an infomercial and I note you've only got one post.  

If you've got a vested interest here please declare it.


----------



## kosmo (15 Feb 2010)

i'd like to revive this thread.
so if anyone has an update on Green Buzy Bee i'd like to hear about (except Paul 2020


----------

